#ubuntu-directory 2007-04-02
* robertj tinkers with authtool bzr in vmware
<robertj> ajmitch: is authtool still on track for feisty?
<ajmitch> 'on track'?
<ajmitch> it's not going into main, if that's what you mean
<robertj> feature-complete
<ajmitch> not necessarily
<ajmitch> it should work, but there are things I want to add & improve
<robertj> do you have krb + winbind working on your local tree or is that still forthcoming?
#ubuntu-directory 2007-04-08
<chaks> hi ajmitch
<chaks> hi ajmitch
<Burgundavia> hey chaks
<ajmitch> hello chaks
<ajmitch> morning Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> morning ajmitch
#ubuntu-directory 2010-04-06
<cloakable> hmm
